

L. Ron Altman: Why Dead Space 2 is a direct attack on Scientology - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/l-ron-altman-why-dead-space-2-is-a-direct-attack-on-scientology.ars

======
joshu
Objectivism -> bioshock

Scientology -> dead space

? -> ?

